# Change for sale listings requirement?



## narad (Jan 27, 2022)

I really like rules in general, and having a set "form" for posting a for sale ad was I think a big improvement over other forums, where ads were all over the place in format and what information they provided. At the same time, the classifieds section here is kinda dead. Of course I prefer to sell here and save all the fees on both buyers/sellers sides (this is even more true these days with state tax being charged on Reverb, and higher fees all around), but I admit it's usually not very likely to get a sale here, and thus not worth the effort to roll up a forum-specific format for listings that probably exist elsewhere.

I'm not sure if it would really liven up the for sale sections here, but is it possible we could lighten the form requirements when posting a Reverb/Ebay/FB market ad? If cross-posting only took a few minutes, I'd probably do it more often. When I wrote a multi-item for sale thread last night, it took over 35 minutes. Hard to justify.


----------

